# shopvac filter cleaning?



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

How do you all clean your shopvac filters? I have been using a hose to spray/rinse clean then filters and set them to dry for a few days. I own a rigid shopvac and curious to know some cleaning ideas and useful life of a filter.

any better ideas?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I just smack it on the side of a garbage can a few times... cough a little bit and put it back on... it's only a ridgid after all



slowforthecones said:


> any better ideas?


buy a new one?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I did buy a bunch of new ones, was asking on the useful life of a ridgid shopvac filter..they run anywhere from $15 to 30 a piece. Has anyone tried the dustless technologies hepa vac yet? I saw one on display at the homeless depot.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I knock off the bulk of the dust, then take a compressed air nozzle and blow the filter clean from the inside out. This gets them cleaner than any other way I've tried and you can reuse it right away. I recommend taking this project outside though.:laughing:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I put the various filter bags in all of mine. Works great for fine sawdust and drywall. Filters last longer and dont need to be cleaned as often. Walked into a house awhile back and the drywallers were vacuuming with out a filter bag...a fine layer of dust on everything. The HO was ticked off and said she was calling a cleaning outfit and was deducting it from the remodel bill.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I tried the water route for cleaning the filter once. ONCE.

I ended up throwing it away. It hardened and became brittle.

Ditto on the posts above, put it in a bag (outside) and knock off the bulk, then walk FAR away and gently bounce it on the ground a little. Then hit it with the air from the inside out.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

First I bang it then suck it off with another vac.

Water would turn it to concrete I would think.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Bang it against a tree, while holding your breath, and hoping the wind is blowing away from you and not back toward the house you are working on, GMOD


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

If you use one of these the filters hardly get dirty at all. The problem is it makes it a pain in the but to drag the big set up around.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get something with auto cleaning filters.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I use the bags as well....The filter cartridge hardly get dirty. If I am going to be vacuuming drywall, I get the yellow high efficency bags. I have a Shop-Vac....but for general purpose I just use the white general purpose bags. Also double filters the air so yo don't get a blast of dirt out the exhaust every now and then....

The hold quite at bit as well....I probably can put about 2.5 gallons of dirt into my 5 gallon bag....


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Best thing I did for our Rigid, and Shop-Vac shop vacs is get CleanStream filters. They are not made with paper, filter better, easier to clean and last forever.

You can get them at some Home Depots.

http://www.cleanstream.com/


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks, I've got a Ridgid 16gal and Ridgid 2.5 gal vac, been trying to source paper bags.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> been trying to source paper bags.


Home Depot.....strangely they are beside the vacs.


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

I also consider the filter bags a necessity. They will extend the life of your filters. Never use water to clean the filters. I also use air to clean (also from the inside out)


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

depends on how much vacuum power you need. I typically bang my filters on the side of a trashcan or piece of wood on the ground and do not worry about getting them too clean. picking up fine dust materials (drywall dust being the worse) clogs it up quickly when doing interior work, I'll use a bag and clean the filter good w/ compressed air.


----------



## Duck042 (Aug 19, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> First I bang it then suck it off


Doesn't your wife get jealous? :laughing:

I clean it with an air compressor outside while wearing a face mask.


----------

